# General Mandolin Topics > eBay, Craig's List, etc. >  I wonder how this scam works?

## Bernie Daniel

On another instrument site I have advertized a banjo for sale.  I got a query from a woman about it today.  She asked a whole bunch of questions like price?, age?, condition? and was I the first owner (for a 1920's instrument)? and how many previous owners?  Not a typical conversation for buy/selling instruments.  Answers to most of her questions were clearly spelled out it the add.  Odd I thought.

Still, I answered all of her questions and then I got back this reply:
__________________________________________________  ________________

Hello Bernie Daniel

Good to hear back from you, i am located in WA. I am okay with the price,  i am a marine engineer at this moment i am presently working offshore,sometimes access to regular emails and phone calls are very poor in offshore due to inefficiency of phone and internet connections, more so we are often constrain from accessing the internet or making phone calls, i insisted on PayPal because i don't have access to my bank account online and i don't have internet banking too, but i can pay from my PayPal account as i have my bank a/c attached to it, you don't need to bother yourself about the shipment because i have a pick-uP agent that will come for the pick-up they will also determine and
secure the shipment, get back to me with your PayPal email address so that i can make the payment, i will also need you to provide me with
the following information in order to facilitate the payment.

1.Your Full name.Your
PayPal Email Address.
3.Your phone number.

Kind Regards, (name with held)

__________________________________________________  __________

I searched the woman's user name in the membership list to find out that her account has been cancelled.  Clearly it is some kind of scam.  Perhaps her shipper will "lose" the package and the she will demand her money back from PayPal.. I have never had anyone offer to arrange a "pick up agent".

I've asked her four times for the name of the "pick up agent" but she has not addressed it.

Also I asked her if she was aware that the banjo had a 36" scale length instead of the usual 35" and she was good with that.  Certainly an attempt at a scam?

Later she claims to be and engineer with New Zealand Oil and Gas and based in Weslaco, TX.  I don't think NZGO has a presence there.

----------


## Theo W.

Marine engineer? Sounds fishy.



 :Mandosmiley:

----------

Bernie Daniel, 

Jim

----------


## Marty Jacobson

There are several variations on this theme. Sometimes they will send a fake PayPal confirmation of payment to you in the amount of, say, $1500, when the price asked was $1000. Then they'll say they accidentally overpaid, can you mail them a Western Union money order for the extra amount? 

Sometimes they actually send you the money. But it's sent from a hacked PayPal account. If you do send them the "extra" via Western Union, you are not actually out any money - in fact, you will have been paid and still keep your product. But you'll have participated in money laundering for a hacked paypal account.

Or they may just have some ploy to send you a link to a fake PayPal link to get you to enter your username and password.

----------

Astro, 

Bernie Daniel, 

Mando-Mauler

----------


## Astro

Yes, clearly a scam. Who'd want to buy a banjo ?  :Laughing: 

Why not have a little fun with it? 

Tell them you thought it was a banjo, but turns out its actually a tuba. They only look alike on account of its a soprano tuba. Very rare. Micky played one just like it when he was with The Monkeys. No worries, the price is the same and shipping isnt an issue since they have a pick up service. Once they send you their social security number and bank account number, you'll just wire any over payments back to them directly to save them the hassle.

----------

Bernie Daniel, 

G7MOF, 

JGPorcello, 

Jim, 

Rob Zamites, 

Timbofood, 

Violingirl

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

Hello again Mr Daniel. 

   It has been called to my attention through the aid of one of my marine engineer co-workers that there has been some question by you as to the method that may be used in an attempt to perpetrate a scam of obtaining monitary gain. 
As it is now unfortunately revealed to be an effort of fraudulent activity, I must assure you this is far from the truth. 
I wish to inform you that we plan to reveal your close relationship with the banjo instrument and players of it. 
Be assured that a certified check presented to our pick up agent will surely cause us to reconsider publicizing such information which unfortunately, to your reputation may be damaging.

Thank you in advance for your kind cooperation in this sensitive matter.

----------

Bernie Daniel, 

Ivyguitar, 

Jim, 

journeybear, 

Marty Jacobson, 

Michael Bridges, 

Rob Zamites, 

Timbofood, 

Violingirl

----------


## almeriastrings

> Good to hear back from you, i am located in WA.


Quite possibly true.

West Africa, where a large number of these scams originate.

They often have a partner in crime locally, who collects the item.... pretending to be the "pickup agent". Even if they do send the money and you have it in your account before you release the item, you have zero protection, because you are only covered if YOU ship the item using a fully tracked, legitimate service to a confirmed address. They then claim they never received it and file a dispute. They win. You lose.

There are loads of variations on these scams, as noted above.

----------

Bernie Daniel, 

Mando-Mauler

----------


## barney 59

"I'm a sea"----I've gotten that one before --- a lotta people out there at sea. I have also had my paypal account hacked somehow--someone in Israel that was sucking money out at 5 bucks at a time. I thought it might be my wife buying used books --she probably thought it was me doing something. Who notices 5 bucks on a charge card statement?  One day a payment popped up on my email right in front of me-- only me at home and I thought "Now how did that happen, I didn't do it and I'm the only one here! -------Those people out at sea have state of the art communications by the way. This is a new version of the old cashiers check scam ---same MO ---we're supposed to trust cashiers check that the scammers figured out a way around and now it's Paypal that we've been lead to believe is bullet proof --only I found out the hard way that it's not!

----------

Bernie Daniel, 

Mando-Mauler

----------


## Mando-Mauler

This is frightening. I have purchased several distressed mandolins from The States for restoration and renovation purposes. Have always used PayPal and suggested the US Postal Service to the vendors as the cheapest & surest method of transport to Australia. Nothing has gone wrong so far...(tip - keep the deal UNDER $1,000 USD & it will be rubber-stamped through). Every vendor I've had dealings with has been a fair dinkum type of person and the deals have been very satisfactory to both parties. I thought this transfer method was pretty bloody safe but the above intelligence and correspondence now strongly suggests otherwise. Help! We are being attacked from all sides. BTW, the WA mentioned in Bernie's original note could be Western Australia...plenty of offshore rigs out there.

----------


## Bernie Daniel

Update -- "her" (who knows?) emails ended when I insisted on an address to do my own shipping.  Too bad because she was buying my tenor banjo (with the 36" scale) as a surprise birthday gift for her father.  Guess he'll have to settle for a barrel of crude oil now?  :Frown:

----------


## Jeff Mando

> BTW, the WA mentioned in Bernie's original note could be Western Australia...plenty of offshore rigs out there.


I assumed it was the state of Washington.

----------


## JeffD

> There are several variations on this theme. Sometimes they will send a fake PayPal confirmation of payment to you in the amount of, say, $1500, when the price asked was $1000. Then they'll say they accidentally overpaid, can you mail them a Western Union money order for the extra amount? 
> 
> Sometimes they actually send you the money. But it's sent from a hacked PayPal account. If you do send them the "extra" via Western Union, you are not actually out any money - in fact, you will have been paid and still keep your product. But you'll have participated in money laundering for a hacked paypal account.
> 
> Or they may just have some ploy to send you a link to a fake PayPal link to get you to enter your username and password.


Those are the three I thought of. 

A friend of mine got burnt in a scheme like this, selling a car through the newspaper. He was overpaid with a conterfeit check, which the bank at first honored so he dutifully returned the couple of thousand overage. By the time the bank got back to him that the check was bad, the money was long gone. I don't remember if the car was ever picked up.

----------


## Robert Smyth

A friend of mine went through this recently with a motorcycle.  The scammer said she was offshore on a boat and wanted to buy the motorcycle for her father.  They ask for your Paypal username so they can send a fake Paypal email to you with your username on it and saying the funds have been deposited, go ahead with the transaction, etc.  They will say they will have a buyer's agent or third party to come pick up the item.  The "payment" will be over and above the stated value and they will ask you to send the extra money via Western Union to some address (in our case, somewhere in Alabama or Missouri).

Anytime you get a statement or email that says it's from Paypal, roll your clicker arrow pointer over the email addresses to make sure it's actually from Paypal (the actual email address or domain name will pop up next to your arrow).  In addition, go to your Paypal account via your own browser, not through any link in the suspicious email, and verify that funds are being deposited as such.  Paypal is a great service and one shouldn't be discouraged from doing business on the internet.  Just be careful, check the links in your email by rolling your pointer over them, and monitor your actual Paypal account independently from any email that you get.

----------

Fred Young, 

Jim, 

journeybear, 

Mike Bunting

----------


## Mike Bunting

I'd say send me the cash and then I'll send the instrument. If they don't like the deal, no big deal. Or tell her to contact you when she is in the country.
  I've contacted Paypal for other instances of phishing and they said they would never send an email asking for any account info. Call them to see if they have a "pick up agent". I highly doubt it. It's also pretty simple to contact Paypal to find this stuff out.
  In general I have no time at all for any deal that isn't easy and clear cut, I can't be bothered to deal with it at all.

----------


## Petrus

Nobody says "kind regards."   :Cool:

----------


## Jeff Mando

I've sold on eBay for years and I guess they filter most of the scam content before it hits me.  However, I've only sold on Craigslist three or four times and everytime time I've been bombarded with flaky requests and always seems to be people out of town, in the service, being deployed tomorrow and could I ship it?  I tell 'em bring the cash to the corner of walk and don't walk and it can be yours!

----------


## journeybear

> Nobody says "kind regards."


Right. Internet scammers seem to tumble headlong into this sort of linguistic pitfall with alarming regularity. Arcane or flowery constructions such as "kind regards," "dearest friend," and so forth are easy tip-offs. So are the convoluted reasonings expressed to justify the necessity for asking you to do whatever it is they want you to do. I understand that for many of these people English is not their first language, but one would think they would use more natural-sounding verbiage for their models. But I am glad they haven't figured out this painfully obvious oversight; it makes their efforts real easy to spot.  :Wink:

----------


## barney 59

The question was "How does this scam work?"  The answer is that they are counting on you being a complete moron and I bet they manage to turn up just enough morons to make the endeavor worth while. They probably do this thing all day everyday -hundreds and thousands of times -maybe they catch a fish a day doing what they do--or maybe only once a week but that could be a good living in Nigeria!

----------


## Bill Snyder

These scams are not just foreigners. Americans can be just as low down and rotten as folks in "third world" countries. Although the odd sounding sentence structure and strange choice of words is generally a tell that it is a non-native English speaker.

----------

Jim, 

Marty Jacobson

----------


## allenhopkins

The minute the "pick-up agent" is mentioned, sirens go off and red lights flash.  That's all I'd need to know to break the connection IMMEDIATELY.

----------


## bratsche

That's right, Allen, that one hits me too, even before the flowery and stilted language.  Does anyone else even offer or talk about a "pick-up agent" (prior to any dialogue or formal arrangement), other than scammers?  Not that I've ever seen....

bratsche

----------

allenhopkins

----------


## Jeff Mando

Couple thoughts.  It shows how bad our economy must be (in the USA) that we would even consider dealing with characters like this just to get a sale.  I think a good point was made concerning third world scams in that if you cheat someone out of $1500 here (in the USA) well that doesn't go too far paying my monthly bills, but in some countries that would represent possibly a years income or so.  The comparable scam in the USA would involve cheating someone out of $50-100K, which would be much harder to pull off.  Same with buying online, sometimes our greed might take over, say a $3500 instrument being offered for $1250 or so?  We might "take a chance" against our better judgement, thinking it was a great deal.  And find out too late, it was a scam.

----------


## almeriastrings

I had one the other day that started out with "Felicitations of the Season"...  :Laughing: 

It then descended into the usual convoluted story line and needed my "Passport, Driving License, Bank Account and Social Security numbers" - just to make sure *I* was genuine, of course!!!!  :Disbelief:

----------


## barney 59

Short money a bunch of times can add up--Wal Mart /McDonald's/Bookies figured that out! The guy that figured out how to snake $5 at a time off of me must have a whole bunch of people he's doing that to. When something like that happens what do you do? You figure out how  to make it stop, change some passwords and call it a day.  Get ripped for big money from some kind of identity theft lets say (happened to my wife)  you start hunting, you call the prosecutor,you get the Secret Service involved! 

All over Craig's List they have warnings how if you deal through Western Union,don't deal locally etc. you have almost a 100% chance of being ripped off yet people do it just the same because they are either stupid or more likely greedy thinking they are going to get that to good to be true deal!

  These types of scammers are looking for ignorant people to target, my suggestion is DON"T ADVERTISE BANJOS!

----------


## barney 59

My favorite all time scam for idiots is ---"We found a box of money with your name on it. Please sent xxxx $ (and all your secrets) for processing...."

----------


## kkmm

I got this kind of emails twice for what I listed on local CL. My reply is: I only sell my instrument to buyers who come to see and try it in person.
Yes, the email always says that the secretary accidentally sent a wrong check with a larger amount on it (500$ instead of 200$ for example) and asked me to repay them the extra part (300$) when the secretary comes over to pick it up. So they could rack up 300$ + the instrument without me seeing a check from them first. To this I replied: I will refund after I cashed  your 500$ check.
Never heard from them again.

Another kind of scam emails is an email sent from legitimate friends that I know saying they are traveling abroad, then lost their wallet, purse, etc... and were left without credit cards, money, passports, etc... asking me to send them around 2000$ to help them get back to US, they promised to promptly repay as soon as they get home.
Got a lot of these and ignore them except for the last one which I joined the game for fun. My reply:  let me know the address of your hotel and I will send you 2000$ as a gift, you don't even need to repay me. Man, I am so kind ...... but of course, I had no reply from there on.

----------


## ollaimh

this scam was on out local kijiji  selling site for a lot of instruments. I was selling harps and mandolins and a few other things, and for a while I got a lot of these answers.  I told them to send the agent with cash during the pick up--and got no further e mails, except once when they threatened to sue me.  I told them please send the writ and claim to my home address and I will happily counter sue(I was a lawyer in my misspent youth).

----------


## Barry Wilson

I had one like this selling my van. They sent me a very realistic looking "money order" ... I still have it here somewhere. The pick up agent was already contacting me before the MO had arrived too. I told them both I had to wait until the payment had cleared my account before I would do any shipping... they got quite belligerent. I knew it was a scam so I dragged it on for a long time to have fun...

----------

Hudmister

----------


## Larry S Sherman

> Nobody says "kind regards."


Although less common in the USA versions of this are common, and I use it all the time-especially in professional correspondence. I think "Regards" isn't necessarily a warning sign.

Best regards, Larry

----------


## Jeff Mando

I don't know, people butter ya up pretty good, right before they put the screws to ya.....

Sweetest regards, Jeff

----------


## Jack Roberts

> The minute the "pick-up agent" is mentioned, sirens go off and red lights flash.  That's all I'd need to know to break the connection IMMEDIATELY.


I thought I was a pretty good "Pick-up agent" when I was in my 20s...

Been a while, though.

----------

allenhopkins, 

Rob Zamites

----------


## SHORTY

I was contacted on a sale from a persom named Bibby, claiming he was from Germany. But on every contact he had a different means of payment. ( the sale was only $350.) I researched the named and it came up as a famous artifacts scientist from Germany. He said on his finale contact that he wanted to do a bank wire transfer.  I presented his request to my bank for advice . They didn't hesitate in saying they believed is was a scam. I never heard from the buyer again.
    So be sure your clear on how you transact for payment. And always have the buyer pay for insurance and sale price up front if they are serious.

----------


## Dave Martin

Many scams out there.  My parents -- over 85 yrs old -- were contacted by a person claiming to be my son, in jail for DUI -- "Please don't tell my parents" -- and asking for money.  Tipoffs for my dad, a very savvy guy were 
-- the call was direct and all calls from jails are collect
-- the caller requested $3000, which through a bondsman could cover $30,000 of bail, a lot for simple DUI
-- the caller wanted the money transferred to a "lawyer" instead of the county
-- he called the county and they had no record of an arrest of my son
-- he finally reached my son, who was at work, not jail, and closed the matter.

This type of scammer tries to target the elderly.  There is a special place in hell for these guys, right next to the banjo players (just kidding).

If a deal smells fishy, it probably is.  As noted above, use of language is often a clue.  The original poster should consider changing any password associated with accounts using the email address the scammer used to contact him.

With warmest annual best wishes for accumulated good byes and conditions, 

Be alert.

----------


## Jeff Mando

> This type of scammer tries to target the elderly.  There is a special place in hell for these guys, right next to the banjo players (just kidding).


Right along beside them would be the lady who took it upon herself to set up an online "charity" immediately following the Newtown, CT massacre, playing upon people's sympathy and of course, benefitting only herself.

----------


## journeybear

I really don't understand how any of these scams work. They seem so blatantly obvious to be from someone you don't know about something utterly fictitious. I get some every day, usually directed into my junk folder, and I just delete them, or report them as phishing. This is one of today's crop:

IRREVOCABLE PAYMENT ORDER VIA ATM CARD‏
From: Mr. Lucky Miracle (w.benin77@yahoo.com) 

It would be a lucky miracle indeed if it were for real!  :Laughing: 

I opened the email account I use for band announcements and PR after leaving it be for a couple of months while the band was on hiatus, and my junk folder looks like page after page of this nonsense. The program deletes messages out of the junk fole=der after  couple of weeks, so I can only surmise how many passed through during this time. I wish I could figure out how to take a screen shot to display what this looks like, as some of them are quite droll. These are some randomly chosen subject lines:

Good Day, Dear Friend; Hello Dearest; My Dearest, i need your help; Re: Loan Offer; Dear Winner; I am willing to will it out for charity.; Gift; Attn: Sir/Madam; Re.Internal Audit, Monitoring, Consulting and Investigations Division‏ [from UNITED NATIONS.ORG (unitednationsinter@outlook.com), clearly NOT the UN]; Your Mailbox is Full Clean up your inbox in seconds‏; Get Newer Version of Outlook.com‏

and on and on and on. These last two are particularly troubling, because unlike the rest, obviously phony, these appear legit, until one looks at the sender's addresses and sees they are not from the home office, but rather from someone's own account. I can see how someone could mistake them for actual messages from one's email provider if one didn't look too closely.

I guess enough people get hoodwinked due to unfamiliarity with the telltale signs to make it worthwhile for scammers. It probably takes just one sucker to make it a good day. And it probably means they have spent an hour or so having a beer or two while tapping merrily away on their keyboard, a pleasant enough way to pass the time. All the while having a good chuckle at some trusting soul's expense.

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

First:  They get your attention
Second:  They get you to engage in dialogue
Third they choose a scam from their extensive repertoire depending on your responses to 1 and 2...
It also helps them if you adopt a superior atitiude on how you think you can ridicule them - they call that dialogue...

Turn your back on it and walk away...

----------


## Dobe

If I can't talk to them I won't deal with them. Period.

----------


## barney 59

Back in the day -before the internets was the phone room. The difficult young adult son of one of my closest friends came to stay with us for a while-he was a terrific guitar player with movie star looks but generally a real piece of sociopathic  work in every other manner. He had worked the phone rooms and gave me a demonstration. He had a complete other voice and manner in the demonstration. Explained to me that it was possible even back then, 20 years ago, to get demographics of all sorts about people ---Alzheimer patients for example. "Hello, Mr Jones remember the $2500 you owe us for the roof job that we did for you? Listen, do you have a check handy........."  Yes, a very special place in hell...

----------


## Jack Roberts

My stepfather, a WWII B-24 nose gunner and retired machine shop worker, got a phone call from his "grandson".  The phone call started out:  "Grandpa?"  "Is that you, Ryan?"  "Yes, it's me, Ryan.  I'm in trouble: please don't tell my parents!  Can you lend me a little money?"  
Several days and several payments to a "lawyer" later, he was out $20,000 before he finally realized he was being scammed.  Warn all your parents and other seniors about this and other scams.

----------


## vegas

> My stepfather, a WWII B-24 nose gunner and retired machine shop worker, got a phone call from his "grandson".  The phone call started out:  "Grandpa?"  "Is that you, Ryan?"  "Yes, it's me, Ryan.  I'm in trouble: please don't tell my parents!  Can you lend me a little money?"  
> Several days and several payments to a "lawyer" later, he was out $20,000 before he finally realized he was being scammed.  Warn all your parents and other seniors about this and other scams.


OH! Good Lord! That is *truly* EVIL. There should be vigilante death squads taking these people out.

----------


## Petrus

> My stepfather, a WWII B-24 nose gunner and retired machine shop worker, got a phone call from his "grandson".  The phone call started out:  "Grandpa?"  "Is that you, Ryan?"  "Yes, it's me, Ryan.  I'm in trouble: please don't tell my parents!  Can you lend me a little money?"  Several days and several payments to a "lawyer" later, he was out $20,000 before he finally realized he was being scammed.  Warn all your parents and other seniors about this and other scams.


I saw a version of this scam in a movie once (_Nine Queens_ I think it was, or the American remake of it.)  There, the cons went door to door randomly buzzing apartments until they got an old lady to answer, then pretended to be some distant relative in need of cash.  Of course it's kind of dumb not to ask follow-up questions to make sure the person is who he claims to be (such as "how are the kids?" when you know the real person doesn't have any kids), but that doesn't excuse the con.  It's ordinarily a short con but the anecdote involving your stepfather clearly shows that it can be stepped  up exponentially.

BTW, the oldest con and the simplest is simply to take payment for an item and then not send the item.

----------


## Gregory Tidwell

I see they have stopped referring to the marks as "My dear Beloved Darling."  

That just stinks like a scam.

----------


## Petrus

Amateur work at best.  In the best cons, the mark never knows he's been gamed.

Another trick to watch out for is the complicity angle.  The con drops hints that the exchange you're about to engage in may be a little "shady" or in a "gray area" of the law, the idea being if you were to go to the authorities afterwards you'd be exposing yourself as well as the con.  Generally, this isn't the case, but it's a psych trick to discourage victims from seeking redress.  (Of course, if it _really is_ a shady deal, you'd be a fool to go to the authorities and probably deserved to be ripped off.)

----------


## Jeff Mando

> My stepfather, a WWII B-24 nose gunner and retired machine shop worker, got a phone call from his "grandson".  The phone call started out:  "Grandpa?"  "Is that you, Ryan?"  "Yes, it's me, Ryan.  I'm in trouble: please don't tell my parents!  Can you lend me a little money?"  
> Several days and several payments to a "lawyer" later, he was out $20,000 before he finally realized he was being scammed.  Warn all your parents and other seniors about this and other scams.



I'm confused.  Grandpa doesn't know his grandson's voice?

----------


## barney 59

Grandpa doesn't hear so well ---that is a part of being a Grandpa!

----------


## Pete Jenner

> Nobody says "kind regards."


I do.

----------


## barney 59

> I do.


Fair dinkum?

----------


## Mando-Mauler

I am also an Aussie, like Pete Jenner and I ALSO use "Kind regards" or similar terminology in my correspondence. Perhaps we are a little more polite in our social intercourse.
Pete Jepson, aka Mando-Mauler


> I do.

----------


## edandjudy3946

got the EXACT same response when I sold my Bulldog mando on Ebay 2 weeks ago. I just answered "are you kidding me ?"

----------


## Terry Bud

http://craigslistpostingsecrets.word.../pay-pal-scam/

----------


## journeybear

> My favorite all time scam for idiots is ---"We found a box of money with your name on it. Please sent xxxx $ (and all your secrets) for processing...."


This is nearly exactly what showed up in my junk email. I usually just click through all such crap and "report Phishing Attempt" or just delete, but this one I might just have to keep, for sheer bravado and unintentionally hilarious self-referential irony. I won't post the whole thing - it's a riot, but it's lengthy - but the subject line should make your eyes roll:

Dear Scam Victim

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

I kid you not. If you weren't before, do just as this person says, and you will be.  :Wink: 

It boils down to the UN and the IMF working together to compensate victims of a scam for their losses. BTW, apparently I am one, to the tune of $400,000 - or $2,600,000, depending on how you read the inelegantly worded and inconsistent verbiage - and all I need do is send them $120 - reduced from $454.00, or $454.99 (it varies, probably a typo) - to cover processing costs. I'd better ct son, though. They have a contract with FedEx that lasts until March 2014. Now *that's*  a world-class typo! :Laughing:

----------


## Rob Zamites

http://www.scamorama.com/
https://thescambaiter.com/forum/

Fun reading, much of it NSFW. I've trolled some 419 scammers for months before.

----------


## jorgey

I had this scam pulled on me for a car I was selling.  Researched it a little, as it sounded fishy, and from what I heard it goes as you said.  Additionally
1.  Agent picks up car
2.  Overpayment and request to send balance via wire
Then there's this:
3.  Buyer then claims something wrong with car and demands refund.  
4.  PayPal refunds money (including overpay).  You have to prove there's nothing wrong.  (This policy may have changed recently, but i don't think so.  Paypal wants to protect the buyer over the seller)
5.  Car is gone as well as proof nothing's wrong with it.
6.  Buyer Paypal acct is de-activated.

You're out both the car and the total overpayment amount, plus your sent check.   High price for an education in the Street....

----------


## barney 59

Wow Guys! I just received notification that I have 25.3 million dollars in a Nigerian bank deposited there by a relative of mine that died in the Tsunami!    I really have no use for that much money. Ethan Coen and Francis McDormand bought the house over across the field(which is true) and I am now quite wealthy because of my real estate holdings(We hope).  I have decided to buy every member of the Mandolin Cafe the mandolin of their choice (subject to availability). Please send me your request for your mandolin along with $50  to help pay for the recovery costs for my $25,300,000 and also to help pay for a secretary to process your request.

----------

journeybear

----------


## barney 59

Got a new one today-----A phone message, someone posing as an IRS agent telling me that there is an arrest warrant out for me and that I need to immediately get in touch with them. I then went on line and this is a new scam kicking around it seems. So,if YOU get one of these you can bypass the heart attack'cause it's bull!  I thought about calling them back posing as an FBI agent!

----------


## journeybear

> Please send me your request for your mandolin along with $50  to help pay for the recovery costs for my $25,300,000 and also to help pay for a secretary to process your request.


Thank you for your kind, generous offer. Please send me your PayPal account number and password.  :Cool: 

And today's Laughably Lame Scam Attempt:

Dear Email  Owner.....Congrats! Your Facebook Profile has WON   £1,000,000.00 in Facebook Lottery Promotion for the month held in  SouthAfrica.   Your WINNING CODE:FACE8QW8HUK For claim Email us your name, Country & Occupation  to  facebook-dept@mail.com Congratulations !!!

Luis Jose
(Product Marketing)
Facebook © 2014

This was sent to my personal email, NOT the one linked to my facebook account. The sender's email is not the same as the one in the message body, and is an account in Germany, not South Africa. And I doubt the supposed sender is not South African nor Hispanic, as the name indicates.

----------


## journeybear

And the hits keep coming. This is a very different angle. I'll bet that if you click on the link to download a purchase order you will instead download a virus or install a worm or give them access to your info, something like that. Then again, I suppose a guy in France *could* be representing a company in China ...  :Whistling: 


Shanghai Heli Forklift Truck Co., Ltd.

Mr David Larbi (mr.david.larbi@voila.fr)  Add to contacts   Attachment  12/08/14  
mr.david.larbi@voila.fr
From:	 Mr David Larbi (mr.david.larbi@voila.fr) Your junk email filter is set to exclusive.
Sent:	Mon 12/08/14 1:03 PM
To:	
Attachments: 	1 attachment | Download all as zip (2.4 KB)
Purchase Order H list.html (2.4 KB)

Attention please,
From Shanghai Heli Forklift Truck Co., Ltd. we welcome with respect and to introduce here our Company Capability introduction.
Business Type:    Trading Company
Main Products:    forklift, forklift accessories, forklift battery trucks, electronic stalker, forklift service
Location:    Shanghai, China (Mainland)
Year Established:     =2001, Year start Importing:    =2009
Number of Employees:    =301 - 500 People,  Total Revenue:     =Below US$2 Million
Main Markets:    North America, South America, Eastern Europe, Southeast Asia, Africa

Here list of our newly items Quotation 2015 for Supplies, Please find attached list and kindly provide us your best quote for the items listed, is very urgent to our company right now. -Your B Prices and FOB Port of loading.
Click Purchase Order which would automatically redirect you to our PO page where you will see the specific brand, drawing and description of the product we want your company to supply to us. We expect to hear from you shortly to enable us offset with the purchase arrangement / agreement once the price is competitive and we get your assurance on the quality of the products.
 Larbi
-Publishing secretary Shanghai Heli Forklift Truck Co., Ltd.
Shanghai Heli Forklift Truck Co., Ltd. China (Mainland)
http://www.heli.com.cn/
Tel:0086 021-55885858
Fax:0086 021-65669218

----------

